# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  gouldian με κάλους ή ακάρεα;

## Cristina

Θέλω τα φώτα σας άλλη μια φορά.
Εδώ και πολύ καιρό είδα σε ένα θηλυκό gouldian ότι πρήζεται το ένα ποδαράκι της.Την μια μέρα ήταν πρησμένο την άλλη όχι. Που και που το μάζευε και σήμερα την έπιασα να δω το πόδι. Οι  άρθρωσεις είναι και στα δυο πόδια πρησμένες και έχουν τα ποδαράκια απο κάτω σαν τύλους. Εδώ οι φωτο.
http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/At...tml?sort=3&o=3
http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/At...tml?sort=3&o=2

Και η άλλη θηλυκιά έχει μάλλον ακαρεα στα ποδαράκια της. Στο πίσω δάκτυλο βλέπω κάτι σαν ξέρω δέρμα που περισσεύει.
http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/At...tml?sort=3&o=1

http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/At...tml?sort=3&o=0

Έχω και pimada και epithol, αλλά μάλλον το πρώτο θέλει και αντιβίωση...

----------


## Pidgey

Μάλλον ποδοδερματιτιδα είναι. Στο παρελθόν το είχε παρουσιάσει και ένα πουλάκι δικό μου και είχαμε ακολουθήσει θεραπεία με αντιβιωτικη αλοιφή (fucidin) τοπικά... Αν κάνεις αναζήτηση στο forum θα βρεις σχετικά θέματα.

Περίμενε όμως και την άποψη άλλων μελών.

----------


## jk21

ξεκαθαρη ...




και τα ακαρεα επισης


στο πρωτο οπως σωστα σου ειπε ο Νικος 

fucidin ή αλλοι αντιβιοτικη αλοιφη δυο φορες την ημερα για μια εβδομαδα και επανεξεταση πριν ληξει η αγωγη (που μπορει να μη ληξει )

πολυβιταμινη να εχει σιγουρα βιταμινη Α στο νερο και αυγοτροφη να εχει κροκο αυγου  , οπως και χορταρικα με πρασινο σκουρο φυλλωμα ή κοκκινη πιπερια  για ενισχυση της βιτ Α 

στο αλλο οποια απο τις δυο εχεις καλυτερες εντυπωσεις απο χρηση στο παρελθον ,καθε απογευμα πριν κοιμηθει 


Αν η ποδοδερματιτιδα επιμενει ,θα δωσεις gentamicina που εχεις αλλα οχι αν δεν δουμε στο 4ημερο μικρη υποχωρηση

----------


## Cristina

Νίκο, είδες το έμπειρο μάτι;... Κοίταξα χτες την νύχτα, είχα πάρει μια ιδέα, αλλά είπα να μην κάνω δοκιμές. 
Κύριε Δημήτρη, και fucidin έχω και fucicort ( που δεν ν ξέρω πόσο καλό είναι για τα πουλιά λόγο της κορτιζόνης).
Ευχαριστώ και στους δυο σας για τις συμβουλές!
Θα βάλω αύριο και τριμμένο καρότο και αυγο. Και μπρόκολο έχω βιολογικό. Το άσχημο με αυτά τα πουλιά είναι ότι δεν τρώνε όπως τα άλλα τα λαχανικά. Ευτυχώς που στην κλούβα τα είχα με owl  που δοκιμάζανε πρώτα τα owl και μετά τα gouldian.

----------


## jk21

Ξεκινα με fucidin 


Koρτιζονη σε καποιες περιπτωσεις ειναι αναγκαια , απλα θελει προσοχη και οχι μεγαλα διαστηματα

----------


## Cristina

Τι φταίει και έχουν αυτά τα προβλήματα; Τι μπορώ εγω να κάνω για να αποφύγω στο μέλλον την ποδοδερματιτιδα;

----------


## jk21

Αιτιες ειτε μολυνση  απο καποια αμυχη  ,ειτε ελλειψη σε βιτ Α  , ειτε συνυπαρξη αιτιων  ... 


Βιταμινη Α με χρηση κροκου στις αυγοτροφες σου και τακτικη αλλα λογικη χρηση  και ακομα καλυτερα με χρηση συνταγης αυγοτροφης με γαλα κανονικων λιπαρων  , αλλα και παροχη φυτικων πηγων προβιταμινης Α (εχουν διαφορα χορταρικα ) δεν θα εχεις θεμα .Υπαρχουν και συνταγες αυγοτροφης με λαχανικα και χορταρικα μεσα τους ,αν δεν τρωνε ετσι

----------


## Cristina

Τα gouldian έχουν γενικά ένα θέμα με τα " υγρά" τρόφιμα. Θέλουν όσο γίνεται πιο στεγνά. Το καρότο πχ που τους έβαλα τριμμένο το δοκίμασαν και το αφήσανε.  Ειχα βάλει και τριμμένο τσόφλι αυγου για να τα δελεάσω. Σκέφτομαι να βάλω να κάνω αποξεραμένο καρότο ( δεν είναι το ίδιο με το φρέσκο φυσικά). Αυγο βραστό το τρώνε πολύ. Το κόβω στην μέση και βλέπω ότι τον κρόκο και το τσόφλι τα τσακίζουν. Κάτι θα τους αρέσει απο αυτά που θα δώσω!

----------


## jk21

παρτη απλα σαν ιδεα
*Η ιδανική αυγοτροφή για καρδερίνες και για όλα τα πουλιά*και τα συστατικα τα συζηταμε

----------


## Cristina

Κύριε Δημήτρη, αντί για φιστίκια αράπικα μπορώ να βάλω Brazilian nuts άψητα;

----------


## jk21

μα βαζω και γω .σε αυτη μπορει να ετυχε να μη βαλω ή ειχα ξεχασει να το γραψω ... δεν θυμαμαι 

δες και αυτη 

*Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς*εγω αυτη δινω και αν θες τριβεις μεσα πολτοποιημενο αρακα ή σπανακι  εξ αρχης

----------


## Cristina

Μάλλον θα δοκιμάσω και εγω αυτή την τελευταία. Μου φάνηκε πιο νόστιμη και εμένα   :Happy:  
Θα κάνω και από τις άλλες, αλλά να πάρω κάποια υλικά ( πχ ζεόλιθος που είδα σήμερα σε κατάστημα με βιολογικά και δεν πήρα).Αντί για ρόκα θα βάλω σταμναγκαθι που έχω.
Καρνιτινη απο φαρμακείο;

----------


## jk21

εγω απο εκει εχω παρει οποτε εχω παρει

----------


## Cristina

Το πρωί που έπιασα την θηλυκιά με την ποδοδερματιτιδα, είδα πιο καλά το πόδι, λιγότερα πρησμένο και στο ένα ήταν έτοιμο και ξεκολλήσει το σκούρο δέρμα. Δεν έκανα κάτι εγω, το άφησα να βγει απο μόνο του. Σε λίγο θα πιάσω πάλι τα κορίτσια να βάλω τις αλοιφές.
Έβαλα σήμερα muta vit ( από όλες τις βιταμίνες που έχω έχει την μεγαλύτερη συγκέντρωση βιτ Α) . Λέει ότι βάζουμε μια φορά σε 3 μέρες. Αυτό γίνεται γιατί η ποσότητα των βιταμινών και αμινοξέων είναι αρκετή για 3 μέρες; Στην περίπτωση αυτή να δώσω και αύριο muta vit ή να βάλω για άλλες φυο μέρες άλλες βιταμίνες και μετά ξανά muta vit;

----------


## jk21

Βαλε μια βδομαδα συνεχομενα .Δεν εχεις θεμα .  Ιδια με την fertivit ειναι σε βιτ Α και μετα περισσοτερα συστατικα και εκεινη συστηνεται για 3 εβδομαδες σχεδον  ...

η αλοιφη θα συνεχισει κανονικοτατα ομω ς

----------


## Cristina

Εντάξει!
Στην θηλυκιά που βάζω epithol σήμερα με το τρίψιμο που έκανα στα δάκτυλά της είδα πως έφυγε με ευκολία από το ξερό δέρμα. Έχει μείνει λίγο. Σε μια βδομάδα μάλλον θα είναι καλά.
Χτες η άλλη με τη ποδοδερματιτιδα μάζευε το ένα πόδι ή καθόταν για λίγο και στα δύο και μετά μάζευε το ένα. Σήμερα δεν μάζεψε καθόλου κανένα πόδι.
Καλά πάνε τα κορίτσια μου!

----------


## Cristina

Σήμερα έκλεισε η τέταρτη μέρα με θεραπεία και για τα δυο κορίτσια. Με τα ακαρεα καλά τα πάμε. Το άλλο κορίτσι με την ποδοδερματιτιδα είναι καλύτερα, αλλά οχι εξαιρετικά θα έλεγα. Η μεγάλη διαφορά φάνηκε μετά από 24 ώρες θεραπείας. Το πρήξιμο έχει μειωθεί, όχι τελείως. Στην πατούσα υπάρχει ακόμη ένα σκληρό κομμάτι που κρέμεται βασικά ( θα μπορούσα να το τραβήξω για να το κόψω, αλλά προτιμώ να κοπεί απο μόνο του, μην το κάνω χειρότερα).
Αυτές είναι οι φωτογραφίες και από τα δύο πόδια.







Χρειάζεται και κάποια αντιβίωση απο το στόμα;  να αλλάξω την αλοιφή;

----------


## jk21

Συνεχισε την αλοιφη και δωσε 10 σταγονες gentamicina που θυμαμαι οτι εχεις (για 6 μερες και θα δουμε )

----------


## Cristina

Οι ξύλινες καβιλιες είναι κατάλληλες για παθηστρες;;; Ή ευνοούν τα ακαρεα ;

----------


## jk21

τα ακαρεα  , αν υπαρχουν , δεν επιλεγουν πατηθρες ... δεν διαβιουν σε αυτες αλλα μονιμα στα πουλια και απλα στιγμιαια μπορει αν μεταφερθουν απο το ενα στο αλλο ,μεσω πατηθρας

----------


## Cristina

Οι καβιλιες δεν συμπεριφέρονται σαν " γυαλόχαρτο" στα πόδια των πουλιων ;

----------


## jk21

οχι ...  μια χαρα ειναι 


αν ομως ενα πουλι εχει ποδοδερματιτιδα ,καλα ειναι το διαστημα που εχει αν οχι μονιμα και αργοτερα , να βαλεις απο σχοινι μαλακες

----------


## Cristina

Στο κορίτσι με ποδοδερματιτιδα, που την έχω σε ξεχωριστό κλουβί όσο κάνει την θεραπεία, έχω βάλει ήδη καραβόσκοινο. Στην κλούβα πτήσεων υπάρχει ένα, αλλά θα βάλω και άλλο να υπάρχει.
Πήγα και έκοψα απο μια ελιά ( που δεν είναι ραντισμένη) κλαράκια αν χρειαστεί να αντικαταστήσω τις καβιλιες.

----------


## Cristina

Αύριο είναι η τελευταία μέρα με αντιβίωση. Έχει μείνει λίγο ένα μικρό πρήξιμο στην παρούσα του. Χρειάζεται να βάλω ξανά αλοιφή για να περάσει τελείως ή θα περάσει απο μόνο του σιγά σιγά;

----------


## jk21

θα ηθελα πρωτα να δω το ποδι  , πριν σταματησεις ειτε την αντιβιωση στο νερο ειτε την αλοιφη .Την τελευταια σιγουρα θα την συνεχισεις και αλλο .Θα δουμε για το φαρμακο στο νερο

----------


## Cristina

Αύριο θα βάλω φωτο.

----------


## Cristina

http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/At...ypjq2.jpg.html

http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/At...ljkmm.jpg.html

Το πρήξιμο έχει υποχωρήσει πιο πολυ με την χρήση της fucidin ( 7 μέρες χρήση) αλλά υπάρχει ακόμη.
Σήμερα είναι η 7-η μετά με gentamicina.

----------


## jk21

τι εννοεις; σταματησες την αλοιφη ;για ποιο λογο;  το ποδι δεν δειχνει να ξεπρηζεται και πρεπει να γινει ! αν εδινες και αλοιφη χωρις σταματημα μεχρι τωρα ,θα πηγαιναμε σε αλλη αγωγη ... αν ομως σταματησες ,δοκιμασεις αυτη και δεν συνεχιζεις gentamicina

----------


## Cristina

Για 7 μέρες είχα δώσει fucidin και μετά σταμάτησα και ξεκίνησα αντιβίωση. Πως το κατάλαβα ότι πρέπει να σταματήσω;;; Μάλλον διάβασα τις οδηγίες και παρασύρθηκα. Συνεχίζω με το fucidin τότε.

----------


## Cristina

Τα ποδαράκια είναι καλύτερα. Αν δεν είχα σταματήσει την εφαρμογή της κρέμας μπορεί και να είχε περάσει , σχεδόν. Συνεχίζουμε!

----------


## Cristina

Τα ποδαράκια της Βαρβάρας δεν έχουν μεγάλη βελτίωση τώρα τελευταία. Το ένα είναι πολύ καλύτερα ( υπήρχε απο την αρχή διάφορα). Και βιταμίνες έχω δώσει...και φυσικές πηγές βιταμίνης Α...αλλά είναι πολύ επιλεκτική το κορίτσι...δεν τρώει τα περισσότερα. Εγω όμως επιμένω, της βάζω κάθε μέρα μπας και αποφασίζει να δοκιμάσει.



Στην πάνω φωτογραφία προσπάθησα να βγάλω το σημείο του αριστερού ποδιού που έχει από την μέσα πλευρά, προς δεξία δηλαδή, μια φούσκα να το πω...έτσι φαίνεται όταν έχει το πόδι στην πατηθρα( καραβόσκοινο).

----------


## jk21

Χριστινα η δευτερη φωτο εχει προβλημα ,δεν μπορω να την διορθωσω και να εμφανιστει


ετσι ηταν πριν λιγο καιρο 




και ετσι σημερα 


Υπαρχει καποια βελτιωση αλλα οχι οσο θα θελα 

Συνεχιζεις με bactrobaν οπως ειπαμε ,αφου κανεις επαλειψη με ελαχιστο mycosol

----------


## Cristina

Την bactroban την αλείψω πρωί βράδυ;
Να δώσω και fugustatin  συγχρόνως ( για 6 μέρες);

----------


## jk21

ναι πρωι και βραδυ 


ναι και αυτο για το αλλο προβλημα που λεγαμε απο κοντα οτι ισως εχει ... 12 μερες  . μιση καψουλα για το διαλλυμα που λεγαμε για καθε 6ημερο

----------


## Cristina

Καλησπέρα!
Κ. Δημήτρη , βάζω τις φωτογραφίες που λέγαμε χθες με τις κουτσουλιές και την κοιλιά της θηλυκιάς με ποδοδερματιτιδα.
Αυτές είναι οι πρώτες πρωινές:

http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/At...tml?sort=3&o=2

Αυτές οι επόμενες, της έβαλα αυγό και πιπεριά φλωρινης.

http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/At...g.html?filters[user]=142430149&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=1

Και η κοιλία της.
http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/At...g.html?filters[user]=142430149&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0
Δεν είναι αδύνατο το πουλί, δεν έχει καρίνα. Είναι το δέρμα της ξερό, σαν να είχε σκόνη πάνω...

----------


## jk21

η πρωτη φωτο εχει κουτσουλιες οκ 

οι αλλες δεν ανοιγουν

----------


## Cristina



----------


## jk21

ολα οκ 

το χρωμα στις κουτσουλιες της δευτερης φωτο ειναι απο αυτο που εφαγε

----------


## Cristina

Ευτυχώς, κ. Δημήτρη! Συνεχίζω την θεραπεία και σε λίγες μέρες ενημερώνω για την πορεία της ποδοδερματιτιδας.
Σας ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Cristina

Τα ποδαράκια με ποδοδερματιτιδα δεν έχουν και μεγάλη βελτίωση. Μήπως να δώσω και κάτι απο το στόμα;
Η θεραπεία ξεκίνησε απο τις 20/4 με fucidin ( πρωί -βράδυ) μέχρι 8/5 . Απο 9/5 μέχρι σήμερα πάλι πρωί βράδυ εφαρμογή με mycosol και μετά από λίγο με mupirocin/target ( mupirocin 2%) - το bactroban μου είπε ο φαρμακοποιός ότι δεν βγαίνει πλέον και δίνουν αυτό .Η σημερινή φωτογραφία

http://m.imgur.com/esl55CV

Αυτό που με στεναχωράει είναι που την πιάνω τόσο καιρό. Πολύ άγχος το πουλί. Το ξέρω πως δεν γίνεται αλλιώς...

----------


## jk21

ιδια ουσια ειναι μαλλον γεννοσημο .... περιεργο 

Αν δεν εχεις δωσει tabernil gentamicina δωσε αυτο στο νερο .Αν εχεις δωσει ,τοτε δωσε augmentin σκονη για ποσιμο εναιωρημα που θα παρεις απο φαρμακειο των 250 mg

----------


## Cristina

Έχω δώσει. Θα πάω για augmentin αύριο.

----------


## Cristina

Παράλληλα με τα φάρμακα στο νερό βάζω και την αλοιφή στα πόδια;

----------


## jk21

Ναι βαζε

----------


## Soulaki

Περαστικά στο μικρούλη Χριστίνα......και κουράγιο, βλέπω παιδεύεσε καιρό..... :Ashamed0001:

----------


## Cristina

Ναι , Σούλα μου! Το λυπάμαι το το πιάνω κάθε μέρα πρωί βράδυ...τι να κάνω όμως; Πρέπει να γίνει καλά.
Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## Cristina

Καλησπέρα! Αύριο ολοκληρώνονται οι 7 ημέρες θεραπεία με το augmentin .
Αυτές είναι οι σημερινές φωτογραφίες:
http://m.imgur.com/jBQbRPK
http://m.imgur.com/erAXNOc
Δεν φαίνεται να πέρασε τελείως. Τι άλλο  μπορώ να κάνω;
Το συγκεκριμένο πουλί έχει σίγουρα και έλλειψη βιτ Α που , σκέφτομαι, δεν βοηθά στο να περάσει η ποδοδερματιτιδα. Και είναι και δύσκολο πουλί, δεν τρώει σχεδόν τίποτα εκτός των σπόρων. Μήπως έπρεπε να βάλω και βιταμίνες στο νερό μαζί με την αντιβίωση; Δεν πειράζει το συκωτάκι η συχνή χρήση βιταμινών;

----------


## jk21

παμε  καλυτερα και ειναι εμφανης ειδικα αριστερα που ειχε κοκκινο κακαδο .Δινεις και πολυβιταμινη φυσικα για 1 εβδομαδα  και θα ξαναδωσεις σε 20 μερες απο το τελος της εβδομαδας ,για αλλη μια εβδομαδα .Οταν τρωει μονο σπορους ,δεν προκειται να εχει περισσεια βιτ d3 και βιτ Α ωστε να δημιουργηθει υπερβιταμινωση 


συνεχιζεις αλοιφη και αντιβιωση για αλλες 3 μερες και θα δουμε μετα

πριν 



τωρα

----------


## Cristina

Οκ!!! Θα ξαναβάλω φωτο . Το βράδυ, πριν να της τρίψω τα ποδαράκια με την αλοιφή, της τα  έπλυνα  και έφυγε και μια πετσουλα που είχε. Φαίνεται όντως η διάφορα στα ποδαράκια της.

----------


## Cristina

Οι σημερινές φωτογραφίες:

http://m.imgur.com/J6Rullk

http://m.imgur.com/aeNoX2j

Αύριο είναι η δέκατη μέρα με augmentin. 
Τι να κάνω στην συνέχεια;

----------


## jk21

δινεις αυριο augmentin και σταματας , ενω συνεχιζεις την αλοιφη μερικες μερες ακομα και την τεταρτη το ξαναβλεπουμε .Ισως να μην χρειαζεται επιπλεον και να υποχωρουσε και αυτο το μικρο εξογκωματακι σταδιακα μονο του (γιατι εσωτερικα το μικροβιο να εχει σκοτωθει ) αλλα καλα ειναι να συνεχισεις εστω αλοιφη

----------


## Cristina

Τέλεια, κύριε Δημήτρη! Χαίρομαι που έχει βελτίωση! Πολύ ταλαιπωρήθηκε το πουλάκι. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## jk21

Πρεπει μεχρι τουλαχιστον να φυγει τελειως ,να εχει μαλακες πατηθρες απο σχοινι  και αν δεν βαριεσαι , ενδιαμεσα απο τη fucidin θα ηθελα μια φορα την ημερα να βαζεις novaquasol A για να βοηθησει την αναπλαση του ιστου τοπικα . Αν δουμε ομως επιδεινωση ,θα ξεκινησεις ξανα αντιβιωση απο το στομα και θα δουμε αν μαζι με augmentin συνδιασεις καποια αλλη

----------


## Cristina

Οι πατηθρες είναι από καραβόσκοινο εδώ και ένα μήνα σίγουρα. Δεν της δίνω fucidin, αλλά ένα γεννοσιμο της bactroban. Την βγάζω κάθε μέρα το πρωί στον ήλιο και μέσα στο νερό της βάζω και ένα σκεύασμα που έχει βιτ Α , βιτ D3 και βιτ Ε. Το πρωί πριν την εφαρμογή της αλοιφής της περνάω τα ποδαράκια από χλιαρό νερό,μετά τα σκουπίζω( δεν το κάνω το βράδυ γιατί μουσκεύετε και δεν θέλω να πέσει για ύπνο μουσκεμένη). 
Επειδή είναι δύσκολη στο φαγητό, δηλαδή δεν τρώει την αυγοτροφη που κάνω και συνήθως δεν ακουμπάει ούτε το βραστό αυγό, σκέφτηκα να της αγοράζω έτοιμη αυγοτροφη για καναρίνια με λευκό παράγοντα. Τα gouldian απο τι διάβασα έχουν ένα πρόβλημα με της υγρές αυγοτροφες. Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να της δώσω....

----------


## jk21

Συνεχιζεις την αλοιφη που λες (μια χαρα ειναι και αυτη ) θελω ομως και νοβακουασολ Α 

Η ετοιμη ουδετερη αυγοτροφη , αν ειναι απλα ουδετερη και οχι αποκλειστικα για λευκα* υπολοιπομενα* , δεν εχει κροκο (αρα και βιτ Α εξτρα ) ουτε εξτρα βιτ Α απο οσο συνηθως βαζουν συνθετικη στις αυγοτροφες .Αν βρεις για λευκα υπολοιπομενα , αν θες δωσε 

Εναλλακτικα σου προτεινω αυτη 

*Αυγοτροφή*την οποια αν τη θες πιο ξερη , οταν την τριψεις , βαλτη σε ταψι απλωμενη στους 75 βαθμους πανω κατω σε θερμο αερα για μιση ωρα και θα στεγνωσει ακομα περισσοτερο . Ισως και νωριτερα

----------


## Cristina

Θα κάνω αυτήν που μου προτείνετε! Δεν εμπιστεύομαι τις έτοιμες τόσο..θελω να ξέρω τι τρώει.
Την novaquasol A να την βάλω το μεσημέρι; Να έχουν περάσει λίγες ώρες απο την άλλη αλοιφή;

----------


## jk21

ναι ενδιαμεσα την αλοιφη 


και γω δεν τις εμπιστευομαι αλλα και το ετοιμο ειναι λυση οταν τα αλλα αποτυχαινουν και το πουλι πρεπει να φαει ζωικη πρωτεινη να εχει μεσα στα λιπαρα της βιτ Α 

ομως αν πας στην ετοιμη ,δες αυτο που σου λεω για ποια λευκα προοριζεται

----------


## Cristina

Αύριο της ετοιμάζω την σπιτική και την επόμενη εβδομάδα έχω σκοπό να πάω σε ένα πετ σοπ που ανακάλυψα κάποιες αυγοτροφες ειδικα για καναρίνια με λευκό παράγοντα να δω τι περιέχουν. Στην σελίδα τους δεν λένε πληροφορίες. Απο αύριο που τελειώνει το augmentin ξεκινάω πολυβιταμινες και κεφιρ στο νερό της. Είναι και σε πτεροροια τώρα....

----------


## Cristina

Αυτή είναι η σημερινή φωτογραφία. 
Απο την Δευτέρα της έχω βάλει και novaquasol.
http://m.imgur.com/dzbniPz

----------


## jk21

δεξια εχει εμφανισει παλι κακαδο ... ή υπηρχε και την αλλη φορα και απλα δεν ειχες βαλει εκεινη τη μερια της φωτο;

----------


## Cristina

Αυτή ήταν η προηγούμενη στο αριστερό πόδι.

Ήταν καλύτερα που είχε πάρει augmentin. Πάμε πάλι για αντιβίωση...  :sad:

----------


## jk21

Ξεκινας ξανα το augmentin σε συνδιασμο ομως με gentamicina στο στομα . Δειχνει να επιμενει .Δεν επιδεινωθηκε πολυ αλλα ειναι ελαφρως ερυθροτερο ...

----------


## Cristina

Ξεκινάω τα φάρμακα απο το στόμα απο την Παρασκευή. Την έχω εδώ και δυο μέρες με μουλτιβιταμινες και κεφιρ. Να γίνουν τρεις οι μέρες, λέω εγώ. Εντωμεταξύ συνεχίζω με τις αλοιφές στα ποδαράκια.

----------


## jk21

ξεκινησε απο αυριο κανονικα  .οχι μην το καθυστερησεις

----------


## Cristina

Εντάξει! Απο αύριο πρωί ξεκινάω να της βάλω στο νερό τα φάρμακα. Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Cristina

Μπορώ να δώσω μαζί με τα φάρμακα στο νερό και βιτ Α ; Έχω βρει σκέτη βιταμίνη Α σε μορφή σταγόνων.

----------


## Cristina

Τελικά είναι για την τροφή η βιταμίνη και όχι για νερό ( αφού είναι λιποδιαλυτή...δεν γινόταν αλλιώς).

----------


## Cristina

Υπάρχει πάλι βελτίωση!  :Youpi: 
Ελπίζω να μην χαίρομαι πρόωρα, αλλά το δεξί ποδαράκι είναι σχεδόν κανονικό και μένει το αριστερό ποδαράκι που και το πρήξιμο μειώθηκε και το κάκαδο είναι μικρότερο!
Τις επόμενες μέρες βάζω φωτο .

----------


## Cristina

Η Barbara εδώ και τρεις μέρες είναι πολυυυυ ζωηρή!!!! Ενώ τόσο καιρό που έκανε την θεραπεία ήταν πολυ ήσυχη, καθόταν στην πατηθρα και απλός κοιτούσε γύρω γύρω, τώρα πάει να " σπάσει" τα κάγκελα ! 
Τα είπαμε σήμερα, κύριε Δημήτρη και είχα πέσει ψυχολογικά, αλλά μετά που γύρισα σπίτι και την έβγαλα έξω, μπήκε στην πρίζα! Δεν ξέρω τι να πιστέψω! Βάζω και την σημερινή φωτο.

----------


## jk21

Εχει μικρη υποχωρηση .Συνεχιζεις .Ισως αισθανεται πια λιγοτερο πονο απο κατω ,γιατι σιγουρα η φλεγμονη δεν ηταν ή ειναι επιφανειακη

----------


## Cristina

Αύριο είναι η έβδομη μέρα με augmentin και gentamicina. Να δώσω άλλες τρεις μέρες και από τα δύο;


Ξεσαχα να πω πως εδώ και μέρες της περνάω πρωί / βράδυ τα ποδαράκια από χλιαρό νερό, τα σκουπίζω και μετά της βάζω την αλοιφή.
Εδώ και τρεις μέρες της βάζω μπανακι με μυλοξυδο μια ώρα μετά την κρέμα. Έκανε μπάνιο αμέσως που μπήκε η μπανιερα στο κλουβί, μάλιστα δυο φορές την πρώτη μέρα ( φυσικά της άλλαξα το νερό αμέσως που τελείωσε) και καθάρισε στην κοιλίτσα της...ειχε " λαδωθεί" απο τις αλοιφές.

----------


## jk21

Ναι συνεχιζεις .Δεν θελω μηλοξυδο στις πατουσες ... ειναι ερεθιστικο

----------


## Cristina

Κατανοητό! Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

----------


## Cristina

Αυτές είναι οι σημερινές φωτογραφίες. Είμαστε στην 12-η ημέρα θεραπείας. Υπάρχει και άλλη βελτίωση. Το αριστερό πόδι, έχει χάσει ένα κάκαδο που είχε και είναι τώρα καθαρό ( στις φωτογραφίες φαίνεται ακόμα, είναι πριν το πλύσιμοτων ποδιών).   Και στο δεξί έχει μειωθεί η φούσκα που είχε και το κάκαδο είναι πολυ μικρότερο. Απο τη φαίνεται, ο συνδυασμός των δυο φαρμάκων έχει αποτέλεσμα, αλλά με αργούς ρυθμούς.  Βανκομυκινη δεν νομίζω οτι θα βρούμε πόσιμη και λέω να δώσουμε και αύριο φάρμακα, να κάνουμε διάλειμμα μια ή δυο μέρες που θα της βάζω βιταμίνες και να ξεκινήσουμε πάλι. Δεν βλέπω άλλη επιλογή. Για να την πάω να την καθαρίσει η πτηνοατρος, δεν θα έχει τι να καθαρίσει... Είναι και τόσο μικρό αυτό το ποδαράκι...
http://m.imgur.com/Vn6O0vj

http://m.imgur.com/HYpJQT5
Η πετσουλα απο το αριστερό πόδι δεν υπάρχει.
Εσείς τι λέτε  να κάνουμε;

----------


## jk21

Συνεχισε βαζοντας novaquasol a  καθε μερα στην πατουσιτσα και βλεπουμε .Αν κανεις διακοπη , δεν ξεκινας αμεσα .Αλλιως δεν κανεις .Ασε μεχρι 14η φαρμακα και μετα μια εβδομαδα βιταμινες ενω θα συνεχιζεις την αλοιφη

----------


## Cristina

Μόνο novaquasol; Ή και bactroban ( mupirocin είναι βασικά , γεννωσιμο)...

----------


## jk21

βαζε και αυτη προστατευτικα

----------


## Cristina

Και σημερινή φωτογραφία. Δεν υπάρχουν πλέον κάκαδα. Νομίζω πως βοηθάει πολυ που περνάω τα ποδαράκια από χλιαρό νερό, τα σκουπίζω και έπειτα βάζω την αλοιφή.

----------


## Cristina

Απο τις 16 του μηνός βάζω μόνο τις αλοιφές στα πόδια της. Ωστόσο υπάρχει βελτίωση, αργή αλλά φανερή. Το δεξί ποδαράκι είναι φυσιολογικό θα έλεγα και το αριστερό θέλει λίγο ακόμη. Θα το πάω ακόμη έτσι με τις κρέμες μήπως και δεν χρειαστεί πάλι αντιβίωση από το στόμα. Το εκπληκτικό είναι ότι τρώει και αυγοτροφη, αυγο βραστό ( κυρίως τον κρόκο) και το σουπιοκοκκαλο που το είχε κόψει καιρό ενώ παλιά το λάτρευε τόσο. Είναι πολυυυυ ζωηρή, ομιλητική , γενικά πάει προς το καλύτερο!
Το αριστερό που δεν έχει καθόλου φουσκάλα


Και το δεξί που θέλει λίγο ακόμη

----------


## jk21

Συνεχιζεις ετσι ! μια χαρα παμε

----------


## Cristina

Στην πραγματικότητα οι κατάσταση είναι ακόμη καλύτερα. 
Χαίρομαι ότι αυτό το κορίτσι σώθηκε μετά από τόσο αγώνα!

----------


## Cristina

Θα βάλω το κορίτσι ξανά με τον συνδυασμό των δύο αντιβιοτικών γιατί δεν γίνεται κάτι παραπάνω... παραμένει στάσιμη .

----------


## jk21

να εχουμε φωτο στην εναρξη της αγωγης

----------


## Cristina

Αυτές είναι οι σημερινές φωτογραφίες
Το δεξί ποδαράκι


Το αριστερό, που ήταν πιο άσχημα



Και εξακολουθεί να είναι πιο άσχημα.

----------


## Cristina

Από κει που χαιρομουν, στεναχωρηθηκα σήμερα. Από το χτες το βράδυ που της έβαλα την αλοιφή είδα την πατουσα της πρησμένη, αλλά είπα να δω και το πρωί , μήπως αλλάζει κάτι...
Φοβάμαι πως έχεις γίνει ανθεκτικό το μικρόβιο πλέον, χτες ήταν η έβδομη μερα με διπλή αντιβιωση και είναιη πρώτη φορά από τόσες που  δεν βλέπω βελτίωση , αλλά επιδείνωση...
Έχω δοκιμάσει και μία φυτική αλοιφή, ψαχνομουν και για την μαστίχα Χιου να δω μήπως κάνω κάτι...αλλά αφού το φάρμακο το δυνατό δεν έχει αποτέλεσμα, τι να κάνουν αυτά;;;
Ή βανκομικυνη από τι διάβασα και σε μορφή από το στόμα να την βρω έχει ελάχιστη απορροφητικότητα από τον οργανισμό...
Κύριε Δημητρη, να δώσω baytril;;; Τι άλλο να δοκιμάσω;

----------


## jk21

ναι baytril αδιαλυτο 1 σταγονα καθε 15 ωρες σχεδον 

θυμισε μου ποια αλοιφη εχεις 

Αν βρεις σταγονες προπολης εκει πανω , παρε και ας ειναι βαμμα σε αλκοολ και βαζε 1 σταγονα επαλλειψη πρωι και απογευμα 1 ωρα πριν της βαλεις την αντιβιοτικη αλοιφη .Ισως αλλαξουμε και αυτη .Θυμισε μου ποια δινεις

----------


## Cristina

Τωρα τις βάζω mupirocin . Σπίτι έχω και fucidin , που της έβαλα στην αρχή, fucicort, daktarin.

Να της βάζω στο νερό βιτ Α,D3 και Ε;  Διάβασα αυτό 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/arti...3/#!po=36.6667
Και είδα πως δίνουν και τις βιταμίνες, φυσικά και τον συνδυασμό των αντιβιοτικών σε ενέσιμη μορφή που είναι στην περίπτωση της Μπάρμπαρας απίθανο , που να βρω εδώ πτηνιατρο... Μόνο Avelox από κινολονες είναι σε χάπι, θες και ειδική συνταγή, αλλά δοσολογία;...
Δείγμα μόνο από την πατουσα μπορεί να παρθεί; Το βακτήριο θα υπάρχει και μέσα στις κουτσουλιές; Υπάρχουν εδώ " κτηνιατρικά κέντρα"  :Happy:  που σκέφτομαι μήπως μπορώ να πάω δείγμα απο κουτσουλιές να βρούμε κάτι; Αλλά αυτά τα βακτηρίδια θα είναι μόνο στο αίμα....τι λέω...
Χτες εψαξα τόσες και τόσες θεραπείες, πολύ δύσκολο... Άλλο το μεγάλο πουλί των 3 κιλών, άλλο το μικρό μου στα 30 γρ το πολύ...

Βάμμα με πρόπολη θα βρω στο φαρμακείο . Να ανοίξει και πάω. 
Baytril ξελιναω σε λίγα λεπτά.

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι ευκολο να κανεις ενεσιμη αγωγη , χωρις το πουλι να πηγαινε σε ιατρειο και δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν καν μπορουν να κανουν σε τοσο μικρο πουλακι 

δεν ξερω για Κατερινη κατι ... Θεσσαλονικη ισως στην κτηνιατρικη σχολη αλλα μονο αν το ποδι ειχε πληγη και πυον εξωτερικα και λαμβανανε δειγμα για καλλιεργεια μαλλον 

βαζε πρωι fucidin απογευμα muripocin

----------


## Cristina

Μόλις πληροφορηθηκα ότι υπάρχει κτηνιατρικο κέντρο εδώ, που συνεργάζεται με το Κτηνιατρική Σχολή της Θεσσαλονικης , που , εθελοντικά, ασχολούνται με τα αποδημητικά πουλιά που έρχονται στον Ολυμπο. Θα πάω να ρώτησω.

----------


## Cristina

Βρήκα πρόπολη σε βάμμα . Αύριο στις 6 το πρωί είναι η δεύτερη σταγόνα  baytril και θα της βάλω και πρόπολη μία που θα την πιάσω και πιο αργά το fucidin. 
Έβαλα στο νερό της βιτ A, D3 και E και ριγανελαιο ενισχυμένο. Της βάζω κάθε μέρα αυγό βραστό και ότι άλλο λαχανικό βάζω και στα άλλα, μείγμα με ξερά βότανα, γύρη...δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να της βάλω... Τρώει απ όλα, δεν είναι όμως ένα παχύ πουλί. 
Ελπίζω να το περάσουμε και αυτό....

----------


## jk21

μην δινεις χορταρικα για καποιες μερες και αφαιρεσε καθε πηγη ασβεστιου οσο θα δινεις baytril

----------


## Cristina

Καλά που μου το ειπατε, να βγάλω το σουπιοκοκκαλο. Αν έχει αυγό μέσα της, λέτε να έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα; Έκανε πριν 3 μέρες ένα τρίτο αυγό. Κανονικά δεν θα κάνει και άλλο.

----------


## jk21

Αστο αναγκαστικα μεσα για 2 με 3 ημερες . Η δοση ειναι ετσι κι αλλιως ενισχυμενη

----------


## Cristina

Σημερα στις 3 το απόγευμα εκλεισαν οι 4 μερεσ με την αντιβιωση. Tο πρηξιμο εχει μιοθει , το δεξι είναι μια χαρα, το αριστερο καλυτερα, σχεδόν τέλειο . Να δωσω και άλλη αντιβιωση;

----------


## jk21

συνεχιζεις μονο αυτη και δεν σταματας πριν το 7ημερο και να εχουμε εικονα πριν σταματησεις και αν γινεται και σημερινη

----------


## Cristina

Όταν την πιάνω να βάλω πρόπολη, την βγάζω.
Αν γίναμε και ένα αντιφλεγμονώδες φάρμακο θα βοηθούσε; Ή θα εκανε μόνο σε περίπτωση που το μικρόβιο/ το βακτήριο ήταν στο γαστρεντερικό σύστημα;...

----------


## jk21

δεν μπορω να σου απαντησω για το αντιφλεγμονωδες . ισως βοηθα εφοσον υπαρχει φλεγμονη στο ποδι . εχω δει σε καποιες περιπτωσεις πτηνιατρο να συστηνει metacam αλλα ως μη πτηνιατρος δεν ειμαι καταλληλος  να κρινω ποτε ειναι αναγκαιο και ποτε οχι μαζι με αντιβιωση , που ως μη  πτηνιατρος και παλι , προτεινω οταν βλεπω ενα πουλι να ειναι σε αμεσο κινδυνο και δεν υπαρχει προθεση ή δυνατοτητα αμεσης  επισκεψης σε πτηνιατρο απο το αντιστοιχο της περιπτωσης μελος μας ....

προπολη ποτε ξεκινησες; δεν σου αποκλειω να ειναι και αυτη η αιτια της βελτιωσης περισσοτερο και απο την αντιβιωση ... και τα δυο ομως πρεπει να συνεχιστουν

----------


## Cristina

Προπολη την ίδια μέρα με την αντιβίωση  ξεκίνησα.
Σκέφτηκα το αντιφλεγμονώδη γιατί βλέπω ότι κάθε φορά  μειώνετε το πρήξιμο της πατούσας,αλλά ξαναπρηζετε πάλι... Βλέπω μερικές φορές την άρθρωση κοκκινωπή, όχι συνεχόμενα .
Στο κοκατιλ μου τότε που είχε τους εμέτους, έπαιρνε και αντιβίωση και αντιφλεγμονώδη( metacam)  μαζί. Το τελευταίο για 4 μέρες μόνο.

----------


## Cristina

το αριστερο με το μεγαλυτερο πρόβλημα
και το δεξι

----------


## jk21

παμε καλα ! συνεχιζεις αντιβιωση και προπολη 

οταν η φλεγμονη υποχωρει και επανερχεται , τοτε ειναι θεμα μη ριζικης αντιμετωπισης απο την αντιβιωση .Δεν υπαρχει αναγκη να βαλουμε κατι να μειωθει η φλεγμονη , αφου ειδαμε οτι εστω και προσωρινα η μειωση εγινε με το χτυπημα της εστιας εστω και οχι αποτελεσματικο τροπο

----------


## Cristina

Μόνο που έχω ένα θεματακι μαζί της. Στην αρχή καθόταν να πάρει την θεραπεία, τώρα δυσκολευομαι περισσότερα, αλλά το κακό είναι πως δεν την καταπίνει την σταγόνα, μάλιστα τινάζει το κεφαλακι και έχω αμφιβολίες αν παίρνει σωστά την αγωγή.

Από χτες το βράδυ που ξεκίνησε να είναι αντάρτισσα, όταν την πιάνω ακούω έναν ήχο στην αναπνοή της, κάτι σαν να έχει την μύτη βουλωμενη. Μήπως κάνω κανένα λάθος και πάει η αντιβιωση στο αναπνευστικό;;;
Είναι και δύσκολο , μόνη μου να της δώσω...δεν εμπιστεύομαι κανέναν του σπιτιού ούτε να κρατάνε το κορίτσι και με τίποτα να της σταξουν στο στόμα μία σταγόνα...θα την λουσουν..


Υπολόγισα τι ποσότητα  metacam πάει για το gouldian. Είναι 0,006 μλ...και να ήθελα και να χρειαζόταν.. άντε καν 'το!

----------


## jk21

Δωσε τοτε 2  ml στα 100 νερου  να πινει απο την ποτιστρα αλλα πρεπει να δεις οτι θα συνεχισει να πινει νερο οπως επινε .Αν οχι να ριχνεις λιγο αλμορα μεσα στο νερο

----------


## Cristina

Η σημερινή εικόνα των ποδιών της. Αύριο είναι η έβδομη μέρα θεραπείας.

----------


## jk21

Αριστερα καλυτερα , δεξια παρομοια αλλα το οτι αριστερα δειχνει καλυτερα , αποδικνυει οτι το φαρμακο εχει δραση .Θα φτασεις σιγουρο 10ημερο και θα δουμε για τη συνεχεια

----------


## Cristina

Μέχρι σήμερα το πρωί το δεξί είχε κάκαδο που έπεσε. Συνεχίζουμε.

----------


## jk21

καλο αν επεσε ! τοτε εχουμε και κει υποχωρηση στην εστια της φλεγμονης

----------


## Cristina

https://m.imgur.com/YT0wLUs

Μια πλαγιά φωτογραφία, που φαίνεται η φουσκαλιτσα στο αριστερό πόδι.
https://m.imgur.com/zt1JeQS


https://m.imgur.com/EDlOza1
Σήμερα είναι η δέκατη μέρα της θεραπείας. Βελτίωση είδα σε σχέση με τις προηγούμενες ημέρες. Στο αριστερό ποδαράκι, στην πατουσα βασικά , υπήρχε κάκαδο που έφυγε χτες το πρωί.

----------


## jk21

σαν να πηγαινει να πιασει κακαδο αριστερα;

----------


## Cristina

Ένα μικρο είναι, σαν φλούδα, λεπτό, προς το πίσω δάχτυλο. Γενικά το δέρμα στα σημεία που βάζω τη πρόπολη έχει ξεραθεί λίγο και  έχει βγάλει λεπτές πετσουλες, σαν να κάνει απολεπιση. Σκεφτόμουν νωρίς το απόγευμα να της βάλω και novaquasol.

----------


## jk21

ναι να της βαζεις το απογευμα προπολη και μετα απο μια ωρα πριν κουρνιασει βαζε αλοιφη

Αντιβιωση θα ελεγα να μην ξεπερασεις το 10ημερο .Σταματησε

----------


## Cristina

Οκ. Αντιβιωση τέλος... Να δούμε πως θα πάει από δω και πέρα!
Αντιβιοτικές κρέμες συνεχίσω να βάλω πρωί βράδυ;

----------


## jk21

συνεχισε με αλοιφη αντιβιοτικη το πρωι και απογευμα προπολη και νοβακουαζολ

----------


## Cristina

Ή Μπαρμπαρούλα μας , μετά από πολύ καιρό με εφαρμογές αλοιφών και πρόπολης δεν παρουσίαζε βελτίωση. Σε κάποια φάση χειροτέρεψε κιόλας. Επειδή δεν είχαμε και πολλές ελπίδες με τίποτα απ αυτά που δοκιμασαμε, για να της ξαναδωσω, επιλέξαμε να δοκιμασουμε μία άλλη αλοιφή, που περιέχει τριαμσινολονη . Το ξέρω πως δεν κάνει να δώσουμε στα πουλιά κορτικοστεροειδή, πήρα το ρίσκο και την επόμενη μέρα τα πόδια της είχαν παρά πολύ βελτίωση. Για 7 ημέρες της έβαλα και τα πόδια της γίνανε τέλεια με μόνο 2 εφαρμογές. Έχουν περάσει πάνω από τρεις εβδομάδες και το πουλί εξακολουθεί να πάει καλα, της βάζω κάθε μερα novaquasol , δεν ξανά πρηστηκαν τα ποδαρακια, είναι πολύ ζωηρή και τρώει μια χαρά. Δεν χαίρομαι ακόμα, περιμένω να δω για λίγο καιρό ακόμα , μην έχουμε καμιά έκπληξη.

Σίγουρα χρειαζόταν και αντιφλεγμονώδη για να περάσει, πράγμα πολύ δύσκολο για ένα τόσο μικρό πουλάκι....

----------


## jk21

η χωρις λογο και υπερβολικη χρηση κανει κακο .Οταν οι γιατροι κρινουν , γινεται φυσικα χρηση και σε πτηνα κορτιζονουχων σκευασματων 

το σκευασμα που εδωσες ηταν σκετο τριαμσινολονη ή καποιο απο αυτα τα δυο που αναφερονται εδω; στο ρωτω γιατι αν υπαρχει και αλλη ουσια , ισως εκει βρισκεται η οριστικη αντιμετωπιση .Οι φλεγμονες επανερχονται αν η αιτια βρισκεται σε μικροβιακη ή μυκητισιακη λοιμωξη 

KENACOMB
PEVISON

----------


## Cristina

Σκέτη τριαμσινολονη 1%. Δεν υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα η συγκεκριμένη κρέμα.

----------


## jk21

Άν μπορεις , αυριο φυσικα οχι τωρα , βαλε μας μια εικονα της πατουσας οπως ειναι τωρα

----------


## Cristina

Ναι, ναι, φυσικά!

----------


## Cristina

Με λιγη καθηστερηση βαζω τις χτεσινές φωτογραφιες της Μπαρμπαρας.
Το αριστερο ποδι που ειχε το μεγαλυτερο πρόβλημα.
 

Το δεξι ποδι 


Μια γενικη εικονα των ποδιων , που δεν φαινεται πλεον η φουσκαλα , ουτε όταν τα ποδια είναι ελευθερα στον αερα, ουτε όταν τα εχει πανω στην πατηθρα.


 


Το πουλακι είναι ταλαιπωρημένο από τις πολλες αλοιφες , πιστευω πως εχει καποιο θεμα με την απορροφηση της βιτ Α  ( γι αυτό και θα ειχε κανει την ποδοδερματιτιδα ). Της βαζω καθημερινα novaquasol και σε λιγες μερες ξεκιναω παλι με βιτ Α, D3, E, C.
Ελπιζω να κρατησει ετσι και να της εχει περασει. Να ξαναγινει το ομορφο πουλακι που ηταν πριν....

----------


## jk21

ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα .Ναι να ενισχυσεις με βιταμινες 


Παντως ενω σαφως ειναι καλυτερα , υπαρχει ακομα διογκωση . Να το ελεγχεις ποτε ποτε

----------

